

Show HN: react-cassette-player – ReactJS SVG HTML5 Audio Experiment - chadpaulson
https://github.com/chadpaulson/react-cassette-player

======
chadpaulson
After a few months experimenting with Facebook's ReactJS JavaScript library, I
decided to test its SVG support with icons from The Noun Project and ended up
building a reusable HTML5 audio player component.

The experiment seemed to work well enough so I decided to share and open
source the project. Critique / feedback always welcome.

